# Teichrandgestaltung, Alternative zu teuren Teichsäcken



## wasserläufer (22. Feb. 2007)

Damit der Kies durch Wasserbewegung nicht ins "Loch" rutscht gibt es mit Kies befüllbare Teichsäcke, die pro Stück ca € 7,50 kosten, .....WAHNSINN!!!!
Alternativ könnten UV-beständige Silosäcke in Einsatz kommen, aber die sind zumeist grün...(Kostenpunkt etwa € 1,-/Stk)...
Kokos- und Jutematerial fällt allemal aus, die Haltbarkeit ist auf kurze Zeit begrenzt. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es dieses Problem auf kostengünstige Weise zu lösen??

Meine Idee: Abgeschnittene Folienreste (nicht zu kleine Stücke, sondern Meterware und wenn ich dafür auch 0,5 er Folie zusätzlich kaufen muß!) zurecht schneiden und am Rand zum tiefen Becken mit Beton-Pflastersteinen beschweren, das nicht zu knapp bemessende Folienende über die Pflastersteine Richtung Teichrand zurückklappen und mit Kies beschweren. Nun kann ich die Flachwasserzone ohne Bedenken mit einer dünnen Kiesschicht auffüllen ohne Gefahr zu laufen, daß Kieselsteine ins "Schwimmloch" hineinrutschen. Folien- und Vliesreste bleiben immer übrig und sind allemal als Schutzschicht unter der Kieschicht zu gebrauchen.....Es gibt eigentlich gar keinen Materialabfall beim Teichbau....

Was haltet ihr von meiner Idee ??

Ich werde genau dieses Prinzip bei unserem Teich ausprobieren und mit Fotos dokumentieren, schaut also ab und zu mal rein...!

beste Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Dr.J (22. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichrandgestaltung, Alternative zu teuren Teichsäcken*

Hallo Reinhard,

habe das mal hierher verschoben.


----------



## Annett (23. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichrandgestaltung, Alternative zu teuren Teichsäcken*

Hallo Reinhard,

ich rate Dir, falls ich es noch nicht anderweitig getan habe, von Kies als Substrat ab!
Kommt natürlich auch auf die Körnung an... Kies setzt sich viel zu schnell mit Mulm zu und der ist für die Algen ein willkommenes Fressen. Absaugen wird dann auch schwierig, weil die Steine mit weggesaugt werden. :?
Und als Pflanzsubtrat gibt es wirklich was besseres. In der Flachwasserzone hat ja eh keiner was verloren, außer zu Pflegearbeiten. Also warum keinen "Verlegesand" (1.Wahl aus meiner Sicht) oder reinen Sand einbringen. Der zunächst aufgewühlte feine Dreck setzt sich bald wieder ab und die Pflanzen werden es Dir von Anfang an mit einem guten Wachstum danken. 
Denn dafür sind diese Flachzonen doch da, ober?

Unter dem Sand brauchst Du dann auch nicht unbedingt eine weitere Schutzlage aus Vlies oder Folie, es sei denn, Du hast auch mal Hunde o.ä. "Gäste" im Teich.  
Sand ist auch seehr viel fußfreundlicher als grober Kies - kennt sicher fast jeder, der schon mal an einer ehemaligen Kiesgrube oder einem Tagebaurestloch baden war.

Wenn Du die Steinreihe dauerhaft und richtig fest verlegen möchtest, dann wäre sicherlich eine gemauerte Steinreihe besser. Als Mörtel kommt sogenannter Trasszement in Frage.
Genauere Auskünfte können dazu z.B. Frank oder vielleicht auch Thorsten geben.


----------

